
Lazy Loading JavaScript with RequireJS - shawndumas
http://www.joezimjs.com/javascript/lazy-loading-javascript-with-requirejs/
======
tzaman
I hope I'm not the only one, but I really do feel lazily loading javascripts
is an overkill and not worth it in 99% of cases.

Even if your concatenated .js file ends up being huge, well, you can set
expires headers for a year, and then asynchronously load it on the
login/landing page. By the time a user will log in, they will already have the
js loaded and ready to fire - not affecting performance in any way.

Unless I'm missing something?

